# Cooking in Spain - how to substitute ingredients/much-missed foods



## MovingtoSpain

OK, it's lovely here in Barcelona, especially now the sun has come out :clap2: BUT as a keen cook/eater (!), I do wonder if I am missing a trick regarding substituting foods in favourite recipes. I am not a Little Englander at all, I do want to experiment with all the fruit and veg from the markets, but sometimes only a cake will do...

I wondered whether anyone else had tips to share, or other things they miss but have found near-equivalents for. There is the Taste of Home shop here in Barcelona, but it's not that close and doesn't have all the things I want.

So, here goes (apologies if there is a thread on this, I couldn't find it when searching before):

1. Double/single/whipping cream - as a big fan of desserts, has anyone used the Spanish equivalents successfully in cooking? I did google this and the problem seems to be the fat content being lower in continental European cream?

2. Flour - which are the flours to use to make bread, and also to make cakes? Most of my cake recipes call for self-raising flour, but I don't think you can buy it, can you? 

3. The other thing I miss most of all - except for Davidstow Cheddar, which we Easyjet home in our suitcases at vast expense - is pickle/chutney. I can buy Branston but I love tomato chutneys and relishes and have considered making it here as whenever I bring a jar home it disappears in about three days. But I doubt the neighbours (or the boyf) would appreciate the lingering smell of vinegar from our tiny kitchen.

Anyone else want to add to the list?


----------



## neilmac

A keen cook myself I have had some problems BUT have made a successful (if I say myself) pavlova using asturiana cream in a carton. Mercadona also do a cooking cream usually found close to the butter which makes a good substitute for soured / creme fraiche. 

Not sure about bread but flour for cooking cakes and pastries is 'reposteria' but you will need (levadura) baking powder too I think.

Mm pickles thats the difficult one but I did find El Corte Ingles has a good 'foreign' selection which had some of my favorites. Mercadona do a nice picante jalapeno stuffed olive for the bad cravings! Whenever we drive we are crammed full with pickles!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest

Hi, I live near Sevilla and have not seen self raising flour on the shelves but believe then local pandaria will sell you flour for what ever purpose you need. For making bread in my bread maker I use a mix of spanish strong flour and a seeded/grain one from UK. 

The strong flour has Strong Wheat Flour in English on the packet also Harina Superior de Trigo Especial Fuerza. I have also been given recently flour para reposteria which has a picture of a cake on the front and an Intregal one. I can also buy fresh yeast from several supermarkets .... Levadura Fresco which says 'sin gluten'

The supermarkets all sell various creams with purpose written on them I only buy the one for cooking para cocinar and one Nata Liquida, which when on just having a look says in English ...For best results when whipping etc 
I also have sen one that says Nata para montar which looks whipped in the picture on front.

The bountiful supplies of tomatoes here beg home made but as you say in small kitchen the smell may linger as it will with any strongly flavoured foods.

I don't have 'much missed' foods, I am glad to leave british food for when I have to return and then cannot wait to come home to good fresh fruit and veg and my prawns and secreto 

Potatoes are something I have yet to be able to get a consistently good one.


----------



## jojo

I guess we cheat over our way! We have an Iceland/Waitrose for all those hard to get British things!!! I must say the only thing that I miss in Spain is Lenor fabric conditioner (a nostalgia thing) and "real" Diet coke - not to be confused with coke light - two totally different tastes!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## MovingtoSpain

Thanks so much, Neil and Val. Very useful indeed.

But Jojo... a Waitrose????!!! Oh my God, the call of the south has just got a whole not stronger...


----------



## jojo

MovingtoSpain said:


> Thanks so much, Neil and Val. Very useful indeed.
> 
> But Jojo... a Waitrose????!!! Oh my God, the call of the south has just got a whole not stronger...



Theres even a Marks and Spencers - food hall and everything in the shopping centre in Marbella!!! Welcome to Little Britain! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

MovingtoSpain said:


> OK, it's lovely here in Barcelona, especially now the sun has come out :clap2: BUT as a keen cook/eater (!), I do wonder if I am missing a trick regarding substituting foods in favourite recipes. I am not a Little Englander at all, I do want to experiment with all the fruit and veg from the markets, but sometimes only a cake will do...
> 
> I wondered whether anyone else had tips to share, or other things they miss but have found near-equivalents for. There is the Taste of Home shop here in Barcelona, but it's not that close and doesn't have all the things I want.
> 
> So, here goes (apologies if there is a thread on this, I couldn't find it when searching before):
> 
> 1. Double/single/whipping cream - as a big fan of desserts, has anyone used the Spanish equivalents successfully in cooking? I did google this and the problem seems to be the fat content being lower in continental European cream?
> 
> 2. Flour - which are the flours to use to make bread, and also to make cakes? Most of my cake recipes call for self-raising flour, but I don't think you can buy it, can you?
> 
> 3. The other thing I miss most of all - except for Davidstow Cheddar, which we Easyjet home in our suitcases at vast expense - is pickle/chutney. I can buy Branston but I love tomato chutneys and relishes and have considered making it here as whenever I bring a jar home it disappears in about three days. But I doubt the neighbours (or the boyf) would appreciate the lingering smell of vinegar from our tiny kitchen.
> 
> Anyone else want to add to the list?


Forget the cream - it's bad for you. You can use Nata in cartons, it will whip but why not use yoghurt instead? - much healthier for you (Yeah OK, I am on a low cholesterol diet!)

Bread flour - they have it in Carrefour (Harina Fuerza) I use it all the time. Watch out for "Levadura" especially in packets in Mercadona - it may only be baking powder.

Never, EVER buy self raising flour unless you can store it hermetically sealed because it will start to work before you have used it, likewise Baking Powder. I have never bought SR flour, I always use Plain flour to which I add ½tsp Cream of Tartar and 1 tsp Bicarbonate of soda to 8oz plain flour. Use double for scones.

Atora Light suet is something that IS difficult to get, so I bring it back when I happen to go to UK Can't really make good stuffings or dumplings without suet (it has higher melting point than oils and most fats) although sunflower oil can be used in stuffings.

Chutneys - just go for it the smell of vinegar soon disappears as I can attest to - She Who Must Be Obeyed often puts some in with her boilable hair rollers to remove the limescale, also puts it in the kettle for the same reason (make sure you know it is in there before making coffee - been there, tried that, thrown up then heard a voice from the upper level saying "don't use the kettle, it's got vinegar in it!").

Cheddar cheese - never as good as mature English cheddar but you can get a mature Irish Cheddar "Dunmore" in Mercadona


----------



## 90199

I can honestly say that in all my long years I have never heard of anybody getting lime scale in their hair,

Sorry Baldilocks couldn't resist


----------



## ivorra

You can buy UK branded self raising flour in Barcelona in the food supermarkets of the big El Corte Ingles department stores. They usually hold a good selection of various UK branded groceries. I think the Plaça Catalunya store is the best for this but it is also worth trying the El Corte Ingles at Francesc Macia on the Diagonal.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MovingtoSpain said:


> OK, it's lovely here in Barcelona, especially now the sun has come out :clap2: BUT as a keen cook/eater (!), I do wonder if I am missing a trick regarding substituting foods in favourite recipes. I am not a Little Englander at all, I do want to experiment with all the fruit and veg from the markets, but sometimes only a cake will do...
> 
> I wondered whether anyone else had tips to share, or other things they miss but have found near-equivalents for. There is the Taste of Home shop here in Barcelona, but it's not that close and doesn't have all the things I want.
> 
> So, here goes (apologies if there is a thread on this, I couldn't find it when searching before):
> 
> 1. Double/single/whipping cream - as a big fan of desserts, has anyone used the Spanish equivalents successfully in cooking? I did google this and the problem seems to be the fat content being lower in continental European cream?
> 
> 2. Flour - which are the flours to use to make bread, and also to make cakes? Most of my cake recipes call for self-raising flour, but I don't think you can buy it, can you?
> 
> 3. The other thing I miss most of all - except for Davidstow Cheddar, which we Easyjet home in our suitcases at vast expense - is pickle/chutney. I can buy Branston but I love tomato chutneys and relishes and have considered making it here as whenever I bring a jar home it disappears in about three days. But I doubt the neighbours (or the boyf) would appreciate the lingering smell of vinegar from our tiny kitchen.
> 
> Anyone else want to add to the list?


 I know it's difficult to give up your favourite foods, but I think if you're going to _*live*_ in another country you either have to look for alternatives or turn the page . If you're only here for part of the year that's a different story.

There are two things I like to have. One is tea, which is now readily available in big supermarkets (and I'm not on the coast and not in the capital either). If I can't get British tea I have alternatives ear marked. The other is fresh cream cakes which I enjoy as often as I can whenever I go back to the UK, because they don't usually travell very well from the UK to Spain
For cakes I use ordinary plain flour, not necessarily repostería(it can be supermarket brand, organic, strong or whatever is available) and Spanish baking powder and it works just fine. Seriously, I've never found it a problem. Same for cream. Buy the supermarket brand and whip it up, or not, as you wish. I personally wouldn't buy the spray ones cos they seem to have sugar and other additives.
Chutney I also love, but I think you've got the answers to that - either make your own from the delicious ingredients here, or wait till you go back to the UK


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know it's difficult to give up your favourite foods, but I think if you're going to _*live*_ in another country you either have to look for alternatives or turn the page . If you're only here for part of the year that's a different story.
> 
> There are two things I like to have. One is tea, which is now readily available in big supermarkets (and I'm not on the coast and not in the capital either). If I can't get British tea I have alternatives ear marked. The other is fresh cream cakes which I enjoy as often as I can whenever I go back to the UK, because they don't usually travell very well from the UK to Spain
> For cakes I use ordinary plain flour, not necessarily repostería(it can be supermarket brand, organic, strong or whatever is available) and Spanish baking powder and it works just fine. Seriously, I've never found it a problem. Same for cream. Buy the supermarket brand and whip it up, or not, as you wish. I personally wouldn't buy the spray ones cos they seem to have sugar and other additives.
> Chutney I also love, but I think you've got the answers to that - either make your own from the delicious ingredients here, or wait till you go back to the UK


totally agree

our 'favourite foods' have changed since we've been here - when we first came you couldn't get much in the way of English food locally - except at a majorly premium price!

Spanish ingredients have always worked just fine for me - though I did used to get anyone coming out from England to bring Bisto granules (to add to meaty sauces - not necessarily for making gravy) for quite a while - there really is no Spanish equivalent - though I did just adapt my cooking when I didn't have any

I have always had a problem whipping Spanish cream up though.......................

then Iceland opened a year ago & I have to admit to having slipped into a few bad habits - to the detriment of our waistlines


----------



## MovingtoSpain

Yes, you're right about our tastes changing... and I'm certainly not saying Spanish food is worse/better than British food overall. Just that we all get our cravings. Perhaps they will reduce over time! And the chocolate here is definitely better.

My other craving is for Quorn... Well, craving is a bit strong as it's hardly the most exciting food, but as a veggie, it's the nicest of the meat alternatives. However, I've just had to accept that tofu is the way forward again, thanks to the numerous Chinese stores.

Anyway, feeling the need to head to Corte Ingles later, thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> totally agree
> 
> our 'favourite foods' have changed since we've been here - when we first came you couldn't get much in the way of English food locally - except at a majorly premium price!
> 
> Spanish ingredients have always worked just fine for me - though I did used to get anyone coming out from England to bring Bisto granules (to add to meaty sauces - not necessarily for making gravy) for quite a while - there really is no Spanish equivalent - though I did just adapt my cooking when I didn't have any
> 
> I have always had a problem whipping Spanish cream up though.......................
> 
> then Iceland opened a year ago & I have to admit to having slipped into a few bad habits - to the detriment of our waistlines


Exactly, normally after a while your habits change and/ or adapt and I think after a while I just got fed up of spending time and energy tracking down things that, when I thought about it weren't that important anyway. Also things have changed a lot over time. When I first came out I came with months and months supply of Tampax, shampoo, tea, ... and now I get most stuff or similar here. I used to miss English brown bread and used to get it in Marks and Sparks when they were in Madrid, but then I realised it wasn't really that good anyway, and last year OH started making bread so that solved that problem!!
That's not to say if someone's coming over I wouldn't accept some chutney, biscuits, magazines...
Oh saffron cake...
vanilla extract...


PS Yes, I don't use Bisto or whatever and although my gravy's ok my daughter says "It's not the same as Aunty Mary's" Who makes is from some chemical compound...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MovingtoSpain said:


> Yes, you're right about our tastes changing... and I'm certainly not saying Spanish food is worse/better than British food overall. Just that we all get our cravings. Perhaps they will reduce over time! And the chocolate here is definitely better.
> 
> My other craving is for Quorn... Well, craving is a bit strong as it's hardly the most exciting food, but as a veggie, it's the nicest of the meat alternatives. However, I've just had to accept that tofu is the way forward again, thanks to the numerous Chinese stores.
> 
> Anyway, feeling the need to head to Corte Ingles later, thanks for all the tips.


Yes, and I didn't want to sound "preachy" in my post, but I think it's just what happens
And, chocolate's better over here is it? Any particular brand, or in general?


----------



## MovingtoSpain

Pesky Wesky said:


> And, chocolate's better over here is it? Any particular brand, or in general?


The stupidly expensive stuff from the trendy stores. Oh, and the dark stuff with the frutos secos. In fact, the pasteles/sweet things generally are my downfall here, and explain why, despite the lack of Quorn etc, I have managed to put on half a stone since we got here last year...


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> And, chocolate's better over here is it? Any particular brand, or in general?



I love the fact that over here they do sugar free chocolate (I'm dodgy with sugar) Its hard to get in the UK, but here, all supermarkets sell "sin azucar" YUM!!! Altho it does have a laxative effect which stops being too much of a pig with it!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Exactly, normally after a while your habits change and/ or adapt and I think after a while I just got fed up of spending time and energy tracking down things that, when I thought about it weren't that important anyway. Also things have changed a lot over time. When I first came out I came with months and months supply of Tampax, shampoo, tea, ... and now I get most stuff or similar here. I used to miss English brown bread and used to get it in Marks and Sparks when they were in Madrid, but then I realised it wasn't really that good anyway, and last year OH started making bread so that solved that problem!!
> That's not to say if someone's coming over I wouldn't accept some chutney, biscuits, magazines...
> Oh saffron cake...
> vanilla extract...
> 
> 
> PS Yes, I don't use Bisto or whatever and although my gravy's ok my daughter says "It's not the same as Aunty Mary's" Who makes is from some chemical compound...


ginger cake.............................

Iceland don't do it...........

I actually prefer most of Mercadona own brand toiletries to any other branded stuff - & their 5 semilla bread is to die for


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, and I didn't want to sound "preachy" in my post, but I think it's just what happens
> And, chocolate's better over here is it? Any particular brand, or in general?


quite like Valor

but I'm afraid I'm a Cadburys girls at heart


----------



## baldilocks

Plain chocolate digestive biscuits. I had some but, in the heat here, they all fused together and are now best suited for putting in the food processor and making into cheesecake bases. 

I now no longer crave them, when 18 months ago I could easily eat half a packet at one sitting!


----------



## Tallulah

xabiachica said:


> ginger cake.............................
> 
> Iceland don't do it...........
> 
> I actually prefer most of Mercadona own brand toiletries to any other branded stuff - & their 5 semilla bread is to die for




Xabi - I've got a wonderful recipe for Ginger cake - actually turns out incredibly similar to the shop bought McVities one that I think you may be referring to from the UK??? That nice sticky top to it. Let me know if you want it.

Tallulah.x


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> Xabi - I've got a wonderful recipe for Ginger cake - actually turns out incredibly similar to the shop bought McVities one that I think you may be referring to from the UK??? That nice sticky top to it. Let me know if you want it.
> 
> Tallulah.x


please please pretty please:clap2:

jojo - can I have ginger cake on the Atkins diet


----------



## nina874

xabiachica said:


> please please pretty please:clap2:
> 
> jojo - can I have ginger cake on the Atkins diet



 God I wish that you could!! I nearly murdered my 9 year old for a potato cake once when I was on the atkins  Atkins and 6 kids is a combination that could result in a lengthy jail sentence


----------



## xabiaxica

nina874 said:


> God I wish that you could!! I nearly murdered my 9 year old for a potato cake once when I was on the atkins  Atkins and 6 kids is a combination that could result in a lengthy jail sentence


I want a cheese butty

cheese just isn't the same without the bread

luckily 3 of us in the house are doing it & the other one gets her main meal at school - so we're all suffering together

the Easter hols will be a bit of a tester though.....................


----------



## nina874

xabiachica said:


> I want a cheese butty
> 
> cheese just isn't the same without the bread
> 
> luckily 3 of us in the house are doing it & the other one gets her main meal at school - so we're all suffering together
> 
> the Easter hols will be a bit of a tester though.....................


I used to go to bed and dream all night about flippin cake shops, I feel that I am not mentally suited to that level of depravation, still the contrary child at heart I fear!

It does work though! Have you tried slimmming world?


----------



## baldilocks

nina874 said:


> I used to go to bed and dream all night about flippin cake shops, I feel that I am not mentally suited to that level of depravation, still the contrary child at heart I fear!


Question: Do you mean depravation or deprivation? Answer in no less that 100 words giving reasons and examples!


----------



## nina874

baldilocks said:


> Question: Do you mean depravation or deprivation? Answer in no less that 100 words giving reasons and examples!




I think that would result in a lifetime ban


----------



## Tallulah

xabiachica said:


> please please pretty please:clap2:
> 
> jojo - can I have ginger cake on the Atkins diet


Here it is Xabi - from my mum's old Marguerite Patten's cookery book from the 70s - it's an old tried and trusted recipe and goes down a storm with the family of retornados here who remember Ginger cake from their time in the UK!!:clap2:


Preparation : 10 mins
Cooking : Approx 1 hr 15 mins

Secrets of success : Bake slowly at stage 4 so that the cake, with its high percentage of syrup and treacle, does not burn. Store in an airtight container and leave for at least a day before cutting and serving (this allows the sticky topping to develop and the flavours to intensify. Yum!).

Ingredients : 

4 oz margarine or butter
2 oz soft brown sugar
6 oz black treacle
2 oz golden syrup
8 oz plain flour
0.5 level tsp salt
1 level tsp bicarbonate of soda
2 level tsps ground ginger
1 level tsp mixed spice
2 eggs
Quarter pint of milk


1. Put fat, treacle, syrup and sugar into a pan and heat gently until the fat melts. Cool.

2. Meanwhile, sift dry ingredients into a bowl, make a well in the centre and add eggs and milk.

3. Slowly pour in the syrup mixture, stir without beating, until ingredients are well blended.

4. Turn mixture quickly into a greased and paper-lined 8" square cake tin and bake in the centre of a slow oven (145 C) for about 1 hour 15 mins. Test by pressing. 

5. Remove from tin when cool.




Enjoy Xabi!! 

xxxx


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> please please pretty please:clap2:
> 
> jojo - can I have ginger cake on the Atkins diet


 No, not unless it has no sugar or flour in it!!!!!!

You can probably use alternatives, "splenda" type sugar, almond flour???? - treacle/golden syrups a nono tho 

I make a chocolate cake using sin azucar chocolate, almond flour, eggs and a pinch of baking powder all mixed together and baked - its just as good - honest!! 

Its a hard life lol!!!!! As most of you know, I've been on the Atkins diet now for 7 years and I'm so used to it - as are the kids that its not a problem

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> No, not unless it has no sugar or flour in it!!!!!!
> 
> You can probably use alternatives, "splenda" type sugar, almond flour???? - treacle/golden syrups a nono tho
> 
> I make a chocolate cake using sin azucar chocolate, almond flour, eggs and a pinch of baking powder all mixed together and baked - its just as good - honest!!
> 
> Its a hard life lol!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I was joking really - much as I want some I'll have to save it for a while then have a tiny bit as a treat - a little bit of ginger cake goes a long way:clap2:


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I was joking really - much as I want some I'll have to save it for a while then have a tiny bit as a treat - a little bit of ginger cake goes a long way:clap2:


The trouble with me is if I have a tiny bit, I seem to lose control and I just go on auto pilot and eat more and more and more....... Thats why I refuse to have any! We have some chocolate chip cookies in the house at the mo and they're obviously bothering me. I keep thinking I'll have just one, but I know damn well that I'll have one and then another and then another.... So I wont go near them! Besides, they give me a dodgy tummy cos I'm a little gluten intolerant !!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> The trouble with me is if I have a tiny bit, I seem to lose control and I just go on auto pilot and eat more and more and more....... Thats why I refuse to have any! We have some chocolate chip cookies in the house at the mo and they're obviously bothering me. I keep thinking I'll have just one, but I know damn well that I'll have one and then another and then another.... So I wont go near them! Besides, they give me a dodgy tummy cos I'm a little gluten intolerant !!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I am finding that I can manage a little bit - quite a revelation for me that I don't have to eat a whole choccy bar in one go


& the weight is still coming off, albeit more slowly


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I am finding that I can manage a little bit - quite a revelation for me that I don't have to eat a whole choccy bar in one go
> 
> 
> & the weight is still coming off, albeit more slowly


I've got no self-discipline! My OH is like that, he can buy a big bar of chocolate and eat two squares, put the rest in the fridge and it lasts all week!! WTF!!!!! In my bad old days, it wouldnt have made it from the shop! I'd simply have the wrapper it came in!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

Whilst I commend you both for doing what you're doing and your willpower is amazing....and yes, it's a lifestyle choice not just a diet - I just could not do it!! But well done - you're getting the results you want which is brilliant. But surely, a little of what you fancy now and again shouldn't do too much harm, should it??

xxx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Whilst I commend you both for doing what you're doing and your willpower is amazing....and yes, it's a lifestyle choice not just a diet - I just could not do it!! But well done - you're getting the results you want which is brilliant. But surely, a little of what you fancy now and again shouldn't do too much harm, should it??
> 
> xxx


Like I say, for me a little of what I fancy doesnt stop there!!! I'm convinced that my problem is sugar addiction and like any addiction, you cant have a little. Its a bit like if I gave up smoking, I couldnt just have a ciggie everynow and again (altho I'm not a major smoker anyway)! Thats just my way of dealing with it. In any case, I very rarely fancy anything bad anymore, and when I do (like today with the chocolate chip cookies calling me) I just have something I can have! I've just had chicken pieces in a great big dollop of mayo! Not quite the same, but its filled me up!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

Is it possible to find scallops (vieras), frozen or fresh, in any national supermarket chain? I've seen plenty of vieras on the shell and canned mini-scallops, but I'm DYING for baked scallops like Mom makes. I only ask because on España Directo they just cooked rice with a big ol' scallop. 

I might just have to buy five shelled scallops but that's mighty expensive for one person.


----------



## Tallulah

halydia said:


> Is it possible to find scallops (vieras), frozen or fresh, in any national supermarket chain? I've seen plenty of vieras on the shell and canned mini-scallops, but I'm DYING for baked scallops like Mom makes. I only ask because on España Directo they just cooked rice with a big ol' scallop.
> 
> I might just have to buy five shelled scallops but that's mighty expensive for one person.


Ha! You're watching the same programme as me then! What about that leche frita con manzana? Yummy!!


Yes you can buy vieras - fresh and frozen as many as you want in the supers (such as Carrefour etc). In fact they sell them also in the freezer section and you can just fill a bag with as few or many as you want.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest

Tallulah said:


> Ha! You're watching the same programme as me then! What about that leche frita con manzana? Yummy!!
> 
> 
> Yes you can buy vieras - fresh and frozen as many as you want in the supers (such as Carrefour etc). In fact they sell them also in the freezer section and you can just fill a bag with as few or many as you want.
> 
> Tallulah.x


Thank you  I always keep my eyes peeled for the sort of vieras we're used to in North America when I'm Galicia way, but in the pueblito we go to I see less there than here in the big city! Oh well. Guess I'll have to explore more of Galicia  

As for the program - I've got a torrijas craving as we speak. Leche frita sounds good too.


----------



## Jazintosh

I have to tell my mama to come here a tell some of her "secrets recipes".Jojo you would love my mother´s bizcocho de almendras and tortas fritas con miel. YUUMMMYY!


----------



## Guest

Jazintosh said:


> I have to tell my mama to come here a tell some of her "secrets recipes".Jojo you would love my mother´s bizcocho de almendras and tortas fritas con miel. YUUMMMYY!



PLEASE DO! My boyfriend is Spanish and complains that I cook "strange" food. 
I have to re-learn to cook living here...


----------



## Tallulah

halydia said:


> PLEASE DO! My boyfriend is Spanish and complains that I cook "strange" food.
> I have to re-learn to cook living here...


Hon, you could be the best cook in the world, but you'll never cook as good as his mama (esp. a Spanish mama)!!


----------



## Guest

Tallulah said:


> Hon, you could be the best cook in the world, but you'll never cook as good as his mama (esp. a Spanish mama)!!


ahahahaha so true. I've just got to give up  

I made an empanada for my birthday and his sister said it was better than their mom's. I rejoiced (ON THE INSIDE) but the look his mom gave was priceless.


----------



## Tallulah

halydia said:


> ahahahaha so true. I've just got to give up
> 
> I made an empanada for my birthday and his sister said it was better than their mom's. I rejoiced (ON THE INSIDE) but the look his mom gave was priceless.


:clap2: Oh yes, _*that*_ look!!! Goes hand in hand with the supervision/instructions too!!


----------



## Guest

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: Oh yes, _*that*_ look!!! Goes hand in hand with the supervision/instructions too!!



Exactly! I was instructed to glaze the empanada with ONLY egg yolk (I was going to use the whole egg). Came out looking... well, not like it should look.


----------



## nina874

Tallulah said:


> Hon, you could be the best cook in the world, but you'll never cook as good as his mama (esp. a Spanish mama)!!



I am very lucky that DH's mother has always cooked food that tastes like we are still on wartime rations


----------



## geez

1. You might want to develop a taste for mato (a sort of ricotta-like Catalan soft cheese).

2. You can buy self-raising flour at Carrefour. Otherwise, self-raising is just plain + bicarb, no? Veritas has loads of baker's flours and most bakers will sell you flours too.

3. Central Barca is full of shops run by south asians and they have all the south asian produce you'd need including chutneys and pickles.


----------



## baldilocks

nina874 said:


> I am very lucky that DH's mother has always cooked food that tastes like we are still on wartime rations


I don't think you are old enough to remember wartime rations! 

In any case wartime rations weren't too bad and didn't contain lots of things that are now considered bad for you or if they did it was only an ounce (that's approx 30gm) of it per month!


----------



## baldilocks

geez said:


> 1. You might want to develop a taste for mato (a sort of ricotta-like Catalan soft cheese).
> 
> 2. You can buy self-raising flour at Carrefour. Otherwise, self-raising is just plain + bicarb, no? Veritas has loads of baker's flours and most bakers will sell you flours too.
> 
> 3. Central Barca is full of shops run by south asians and they have all the south asian produce you'd need including chutneys and pickles.


SR flour is plain flour with bicarbonate of soda PLUS and acid, frequently cream of tartar. As for Carrefour - it depends on the branch - they don't all stock the same and the one nearest here (Granada) doesn't stock it BUT they do stock strong flour for bread making.


----------



## Peter J. Veldman

hello, good afternoon.

Maybe this is not the right thread so if not please move it elsewere moderator.

As a tealover i am quite found of ROOIBOS tea originating from South-Africa. Alas here in Paraguay i never saw it in any shop so I took some with me when i came here in 2007.

Is ROOIBOS tea to be found in shops in Spain?? Or should I (again) ask a relative of mine in the Netherlands to send me some? In Paraguay one can buy TE ROJO but thats NOT the same as ROOIBOS tea;-)

I also do miss my Senseo Coffee......sigh...:-(

chao

Peter and Miguela.


----------



## Tallulah

Peter J. Veldman said:


> hello, good afternoon.
> 
> Maybe this is not the right thread so if not please move it elsewere moderator.
> 
> As a tealover i am quite found of ROOIBOS tea originating from South-Africa. Alas here in Paraguay i never saw it in any shop so I took some with me when i came here in 2007.
> 
> Is ROOIBOS tea to be found in shops in Spain?? Or should I (again) ask a relative of mine in the Netherlands to send me some? In Paraguay one can buy TE ROJO but thats NOT the same as ROOIBOS tea;-)
> 
> I also do miss my Senseo Coffee......sigh...:-(
> 
> chao
> 
> Peter and Miguela.




Yes, you can get Rooibos tea - a couple of brands to be found in the supermarket are Hornimans and Pompadour. I think they also do a couple of supermarkets own brands of Rooibos as well. You won't need to import any!


Are you talking about the Senseo coffee pods for the machines? Because you can buy those here as well.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Peter J. Veldman

Tallulah said:


> Yes, you can get Rooibos tea - a couple of brands to be found in the supermarket are Hornimans and Pompadour. I think they also do a couple of supermarkets own brands of Rooibos as well. You won't need to import any!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Senseo coffee pods for the machines? Because you can buy those here as well.
> 
> Tallulah.x


Well thanks!! Thats just great news..... The shipping from Holland to PY takes ages and costs a small fortune. Everything that comes from outside Paraguay needs to be registrated or else...well the postman (or the guy at the customs) takes it away;-)

the great thing about Rooibos is that it doesn't contain theine...so I can drink it late at night and still can sleep sound as a baby.

chao

peter and miguela.


----------



## jockm

*Estoy de acuerdo*

Yarse, Rooibos tea rocks!


----------



## expatsinspain

We have a lot of chefs and gourmets posting in this thread. Good to see we haven`t lost our culinary skills.


----------



## pamhmail

*Alternative cooking options*

Hi, after much trial and error I have found a few useful items that can be used as alternatives.
In Mercadona they have a cream Nata liquida para montar which is 35% fat. If you put it straight in the fridge when you buy it (usually needs at least 2 days) it will then whip up quite well, but do be careful not to overwhip as this is easily done. If you are using it for desserts you can always put a little icing sugar in and this will help to thicken it up.

Re cakes - I buy the plain flour from carrefour and add baking powder (SR flour is not available over here) and find this is very successful. I mix the BP in as soon as I buy the flour and put it into the airtight container otherwise it is easy to forget it which is a disaster (I speak from experience)
1 oz flour needs 0.3125 teaspoons of Baking powder
4 oz flour = 1.25 tsp baking powder
6 oz flour = 1.875 tsp baking powder (you can always round up a little)
8 oz flour = 2.5 tsp baking powder

I also make my own rough puff pastry and you only need plain flour for that and it is not as hard to make as people think.

for bread there are several flours available in Mercadona, Sebecco and Carrefour.

I always make my own chutneys and relishes (the smell of vinegar does not linger especially as I use red or white wine vinegar or apple vinegar) they are much better than bought ones and you can make them to suit your own taste. I started doing this because I grow my own veg and always have an excess of tomatoes, cucumbers, onions etc and find this is a great way to utilise them all.

hope this is of help
Pam


----------



## muralou

*Yes Please*

QUOTE=Tallulah;265555]

Xabi - I've got a wonderful recipe for Ginger cake - actually turns out incredibly similar to the shop bought McVities one that I think you may be referring to from the UK??? That nice sticky top to it. Let me know if you want it.

Tallulah.x[/QUOTE]

Oh yes please..... may i have your Ginger cake recipie... i would love to give it ago.
BUT please if you are. could you give me the spanish word for ing.. i might need to look for lol lol 

Thank you Muralou (Hazel)


----------



## xabiaxica

muralou said:


> Oh yes please..... may i have your Ginger cake recipie... i would love to give it ago.
> BUT please if you are. could you give me the spanish word for ing.. i might need to look for lol lol
> 
> Thank you Muralou (Hazel)


I'm still waiting for the recipe


but Tally knows I'm on a diet


----------



## baldilocks

pamhmail said:


> for bread there are several flours available in Mercadona, Sebecco and Carrefour.


Hi Pam, I did send you a msg but maybe you haven't read it.

What bread flour have you found in Mercadona? Our nearest branch (11km away) doesn't seem to have any so I may have to ask them to get it in since it is a bind to have to go to Carrefour (nearest 60km away)

Alan


----------



## Guest

Stupid question, but essential since I don't have Mom here to ask. (And they laugh at me when I make the typical "What do I do?" international phone calls.) 

"Levadura" in Spain is, according to the dictionary, both yeast and baking powder.
I'm going to try to make bagels this afternoon. What do I buy? 


Thanks for the help


----------



## pamhmail

Hi, I have found that in most Spanish stores baking powder is the name they also use. I have found it in Lidl, Mercadonna, Sebecco etc. I have found fresh yeast in Mercadonna and Sebecco and it is called Levadura fresca and comes in 2 x 25g packs.

good luck with the baking
Pam



halydia said:


> Stupid question, but essential since I don't have Mom here to ask. (And they laugh at me when I make the typical "What do I do?" international phone calls.)
> 
> "Levadura" in Spain is, according to the dictionary, both yeast and baking powder.
> I'm going to try to make bagels this afternoon. What do I buy?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Stupid question, but essential since I don't have Mom here to ask. (And they laugh at me when I make the typical "What do I do?" international phone calls.)
> 
> "Levadura" in Spain is, according to the dictionary, both yeast and baking powder.
> I'm going to try to make bagels this afternoon. What do I buy?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


baking powder is_ bicarbonato sódico _

I got a kilo in Mercadona for cents!


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> baking powder is_ bicarbonato sódico _
> 
> I got a kilo in Mercadona for cents!


NO IT IS NOT 
Bicarbonato de sodio is only bicarb - it needs an acid in with it to make baking powder. Don't you women know anything?


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> NO IT IS NOT
> Bicarbonato de sodio is only bicarb - it needs an acid in with it to make baking powder. Don't you women know anything?


ah well - I've always used it as baking powder - and it works

maybe I mean baking soda


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> NO IT IS NOT
> Bicarbonato de sodio is only bicarb - it needs an acid in with it to make baking powder. Don't you women know anything?


 
Not known for your tact eh? Baldilocks!!

The baking powder *de toda la vida* is called Royal which yes, has bicarb, plus other stuff to make it work.
Levadura is yeast that can be bought dried, and fresh in little blocks in Ahorro Más supermarkets and sometimes from the bakery. If it's from the bakery you usually have to buy more, freeze it, and then it seems to lose a bit of its "power"


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> ah well - I've always used it as baking powder - and it works
> 
> maybe I mean baking soda


Try taking a teaspoonful and add a drop of water, then repeat the experiment using a drop of vinegar or lemon juice - you will see why you need the acid to make the gas that gives you the 'rise'

Take my word for it, I have been cooking for 60 years and for part of that I was head chef in a restaurant.


----------



## Guest

Uh oh - sorry for the debate this has inspired. And thank you for the hint on the yeast de toda la vida, makes things easier to find. We'll see how bagel baking goes. I've been told I can find then frozen in Lidl, but I couldn't last time I went.


----------



## Tallulah

xabiachica said:


> I'm still waiting for the recipe
> 
> 
> but Tally knows I'm on a diet


 I posted it a while ago on this thread Xabi. Post 27 on page 3.

xxx


----------



## nigele2

What a great thread this is: delicious, entertaining, informative, witty, ...

I'm learning sooo much please keep it going. As frazier would say "I'm listening" :couch2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MovingtoSpain said:


> OK, it's lovely here in Barcelona, especially now the sun has come out :clap2: BUT as a keen cook/eater (!), I do wonder if I am missing a trick regarding substituting foods in favourite recipes. I am not a Little Englander at all, I do want to experiment with all the fruit and veg from the markets, but sometimes only a cake will do...
> 
> 1. Double/single/whipping cream - as a big fan of desserts, has anyone used the Spanish equivalents successfully in cooking? I did google this and the problem seems to be the fat content being lower in continental European cream?


 
On the cream front...
OH went to Mercadona today and came back with a tub of whipped fresh cream which I would give an 8.5 out of 10 to in my capacity of chief cream taster in the house. It was a good sized tub and thick enough to have to spoon it out. It was Mecadona's own brand Hacendado (or smth like that). The drawback is that it says it has to be eaten within 24 hours, so I'll just have to have another bowl of strawberries and cream then!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the cream front...
> OH went to Mercadona today and came back with a tub of whipped fresh cream which I would give an 8.5 out of 10 to in my capacity of chief cream taster in the house. It was a good sized tub and thick enough to have to spoon it out. It was Mecadona's own brand Hacendado (or smth like that). The drawback is that it says it has to be eaten within 24 hours, so I'll just have to have another bowl of strawberries and cream then!


such a shame

strawberries never last 24 hours anyway, do they

have you tried Mercadona's frozen pre-whipped cream?

I've often looked at it, but never tried it


----------



## nigele2

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the cream front...
> OH went to Mercadona today and came back with a tub of whipped fresh cream which I would give an 8.5 out of 10 to in my capacity of chief cream taster in the house. It was a good sized tub and thick enough to have to spoon it out. It was Mecadona's own brand Hacendado (or smth like that). The drawback is that it says it has to be eaten within 24 hours, so I'll just have to have another bowl of strawberries and cream then!


Pesky switching threads in reply to your recipe question on the Asturias thread. Well in truth I don't do recipes for meat or fish so it changes each time. I guess my favourite would be to cook the merluza fillets in a little white wine (Albariño). Carefully not cooking the merluza too long I add black pepper and little knobs of butter on top and finish under the grill for a minute or two. I make a white sauce (milk and a little wine) and melt in a small amount of grated mild cheese and finely chopped fresh parsley. To be fair I adore parsley and cheese but for many the cheese (or I guess just the parsley) on its own might be more to the liking.

The trouble I find with the setas (cut into fine strips) is the temperature of the thinner olive oil. In the UK I would use nut oil but in Asturias we only ever have olive oil. Any thoughts you have on that would be welcome as I know you do setas. I just try a few bits until they come out crispy and not greasy then bung the rest in.

Here in Carreño we have locally grown spuds which fry perfectly in olive oil. I rub the spuds with a mixture of salt, finely chopped mild chilli (optional) and garlic. In the UK I sauté but doesn’t seem necessary in Candas.

I dont pour the sauce over the fish. Serve with slices of those large meaty tomatoes and a second bottle of Albariño . Assuming you are cooking for two the bottle you used for cooking will by now not suffice 

Now reading back over what I have just written I can see why I am not an author of cook books 

But a request: do you have any good recipes for setas and mushrooms? I do a chicken and setas in cream (*) sauce but beyond that I haven’t found anything that doesn’t have ingredients that seem to overwhelm the subtle setas flavour.

* I use the montar stuff.


----------



## nigele2

Help please 

I adore crustaceans (crabs, prawns, lobster, you name it). I have a mental block on shellfish (mussels, clams. whelks, oysters, etc). [ How the Spanish think the word marisco can include these two groups is beyond me!!!]

Anyway recently my daughter in law has demanded that I stop eating prawns as prawn farms have destroyed 38% of the world’s mangrove swamps. 

(Environmental Justice Foundation EJF: Shrimp Campaign if your interested but not if you couldn’t live without prawns).

Our local bars serve shellfish and related delights as snacks so I thought I’d better bite the bullet and try the local sustainable shellfish and see if I could remove my mental block (or discover it isn’t a mental block and that I really don’t like them). I don’t do slimy. Any suggestions where I might start? What about things like sea urchins? Razor shells? Has anyone with a dislike of shellfish in general found any hidden secrets that they like? Or am I destined to eat the tortilla on a stick forever


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nigele2 said:


> Help please
> 
> I adore crustaceans (crabs, prawns, lobster, you name it). I have a mental block on shellfish (mussels, clams. whelks, oysters, etc). [ How the Spanish think the word marisco can include these two groups is beyond me!!!]
> 
> Anyway recently my daughter in law has demanded that I stop eating prawns as prawn farms have destroyed 38% of the world’s mangrove swamps.
> 
> (Environmental Justice Foundation EJF: Shrimp Campaign if your interested but not if you couldn’t live without prawns).
> 
> Our local bars serve shellfish and related delights as snacks so I thought I’d better bite the bullet and try the local sustainable shellfish and see if I could remove my mental block (or discover it isn’t a mental block and that I really don’t like them). I don’t do slimy. Any suggestions where I might start? What about things like sea urchins? Razor shells? Has anyone with a dislike of shellfish in general found any hidden secrets that they like? Or am I destined to eat the tortilla on a stick forever


Hey there Nigel,
The merluza thing sounds great and I love cheese and parsley too so I'll bung it in. We also use spinach a lot in cheese sauce.
I'm not the setas expert. Did I lie about this on a previous thread??!!  I do remember setas coming up vaguely... I like some of them (Niscalos for example) but not the really strong ones that go jellified. My BIL is a setas expert, but not me.
As for the shell fish, I love navajas which I think are Razor shells and zamburiñas are delicious (no idea what they are in English) and almejas a la marinera mmmm! However, make sure you go to a recommended place. We were with a Galician friend this Easter. I had some yukky navajas and remarked to her that probably that wouldn't happen in Galicia but she told me there's no guarantee and they can give you bad stuff where ever you are, so ask friends where to go.
Have fun trying the different types
PS Agree with your daughter in law!


----------



## Tallulah

Our very own NormatheexDiva from oop North here is a setas expert - she really knows her stuff. Last time she popped down for lunch with us, she brought me down a bag full of dried (can't remember the type sorry) setas, which all I had to do was rehydrate and use in cooking. Such an amazing flavour - only needed very little. But you need to be dealing with an expert if you're going foraging in the woods!


----------



## nigele2

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey there Nigel,
> We also use spinach a lot in cheese sauce


we always have sinach lying around and I'd never thought of that.



Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not the setas expert. Did I lie about this on a previous thread??!!


No that's just another nail in my o' memory 

zamburiñas are I think scallops but how that relates to vieira I'm not certain. Anyone know if it is just a matter of size? Yes they look edible, sort of like marshmellows. I think I will start with them.

This thing about shellfish being off I think has also put me off. However in the bar I use they are tip top so it is all in the mind. Funny things, minds 

Today I will be eating my final prawns. Mangroves or not I will still enjoy them with garlic and lemon and a chilled Pinot Grigio (sadly no Albariño here in the UK ......... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nigele2

Tallulah said:


> Our very own NormatheexDiva from oop North here is a setas expert - she really knows her stuff. Last time she popped down for lunch with us, she brought me down a bag full of dried (can't remember the type sorry) setas, which all I had to do was rehydrate and use in cooking. Such an amazing flavour - only needed very little. But you need to be dealing with an expert if you're going foraging in the woods!


Tallulah how great to have your own fungii expert. I'll be doing a course soon so hopefully I won't manage to kill the wife (always use a food taster, you know it makes sense ).

We are not veggies but are moving to a diet using much smaller quantities of meat and fish so setas and friends will I think be playing a bigger role for us.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nigele2 said:


> Tallulah how great to have your own fungii expert. I'll be doing a course soon so hopefully I won't manage to kill the wife (always use a food taster, you know it makes sense ).
> 
> We are not veggies but are moving to a diet using much smaller quantities of meat and fish so setas and friends will I think be playing a bigger role for us.


I suppose you'll be doing a course in Asturias, but just to let you and others know Soria is really marketing itself as a setas centre. They had loads of info, books, courses, weekend activities when we were there at Easter.


----------



## baldilocks

nigele2 said:


> We are not veggies but are moving to a diet using much smaller quantities of meat and fish so *setas and friends *will I think be playing a bigger role for us.


How do you prepare your friends for eating? Do you poach them or serve raw? :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> How do you prepare your friends for eating? Do you poach them or serve raw? :confused2:


firstly you marinate them lightly in wine or other alcohol to taste


not too long, or they'll be pickled

then you leave them to toast gently in the sun....................


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> firstly you marinate them lightly in wine or other alcohol to taste
> 
> 
> not too long, or they'll be pickled
> 
> then you leave them to toast gently in the sun....................


ha ha ha


----------



## jodieh

For Tea, there is a GREAT tea shop on Plaza Olavide, owned by a french lady and has super earl grey. I often shop at Carrfour by Quevedo that has most things. I even found creme fraiche which I haven't seen anywhere else. Their toiletries section is good and resoanbly priced too (I used to pop to Boots or Tescos and stock up every time I went home!
SNIP/


----------



## Guest

*Apple Pie? *

So, my grandma-in-law loaded us up with apples when we went to Burgos last week. They look terrible for "traditional" style apple eating, but great for apple pie or sauce. 

Has anyone had good luck with any pre-made pastry crusts when making any sort of fruit pie? I need something to do this afternoon, and was thinking of baking.


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> *Apple Pie? *
> 
> So, my grandma-in-law loaded us up with apples when we went to Burgos last week. They look terrible for "traditional" style apple eating, but great for apple pie or sauce.
> 
> Has anyone had good luck with any pre-made pastry crusts when making any sort of fruit pie? I need something to do this afternoon, and was thinking of baking.


mercadona do a good one

if you use the puff pastry one as a top crust it's brilliant


the 'short' type pastry needs baking blind first if you want pastry under the filling


or you could make apple crumble


----------



## baldilocks

halydia said:


> *Apple Pie? *
> 
> So, my grandma-in-law loaded us up with apples when we went to Burgos last week. They look terrible for "traditional" style apple eating, but great for apple pie or sauce.
> 
> Has anyone had good luck with any pre-made pastry crusts when making any sort of fruit pie? I need something to do this afternoon, and was thinking of baking.


The main problem we have found is they don't seem to do the block margarine that we could get in UK. The 3/4 stuff is a possible alternative but by far the best is "Holland" which you can get in some smaller supermarkets but is definitely in Carrefour.

The other purpose to which you can put these apples, other than purées (for pork) is to dry them. Just cut up[ into slices or small chunks and lay them out in the sun to dry - perfect for winter/early spring - to use in pies, etc. We do the same with peaches, figs, etc. and then use them to stuff a rolled pork loin roast.


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> mercadona do a good one
> 
> if you use the puff pastry one as a top crust it's brilliant
> 
> 
> the 'short' type pastry needs baking blind first if you want pastry under the filling
> 
> 
> or you could make apple crumble


or even an apple cobbler! 

or an open Dutch lattice topped apple pie with brown sugar and cinnamon!

or an apple suet pudding!

or... the list is endless!

You could even send them to the other members!


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> or even an apple cobbler!
> 
> or an open Dutch lattice topped apple pie with brown sugar and cinnamon!
> 
> or an apple suet pudding!
> 
> or... the list is endless!
> 
> You could even send them to the other members!


Oh man, now I've got some thinking to do! 
I'd love to dry the apples, but at this moment the northern Spanish climate isn't so cooperative.


----------



## Alcalaina

Oh come on Halydia, all you need is some butter, sugar and flour! It takes less time than it would take you to open a packet of pre-made stuff!

Homemade Apple Crumble Recipe with lots of pictures.

Apple crumble and greek yoghurt - manna of the gods.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> The other purpose to which you can put these apples, other than purées (for pork) is to dry them. Just cut up[ into slices or small chunks and lay them out in the sun to dry - perfect for winter/early spring - to use in pies, etc. We do the same with peaches, figs, etc. and then use them to stuff a rolled pork loin roast.


Mmm, will definitely try that - but how do you keep the ants away?


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Oh man, now I've got some thinking to do!
> I'd love to dry the apples, but at this moment the northern Spanish climate isn't so cooperative.


no chance of drying anything here at the moment


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Mmm, will definitely try that - but how do you keep the ants away?



At the side of our balcony there are railings. Cantilevered out from the railings is a frame made out of angle iron or similar (a single bed frame makes a good one) covered with chicken wire (plastic garden mesh -1cm x 1cm - is a good modern, non-rusting substitute) which we cover with plastic (uk recycling/bin bags opened out) then spread the cut pieces of fruit on that. Turn the pieces over once or twice a day depending on how sunny it is. When they are dry and leathery, store them in an air-tight container and use as required. I will try to post a photo, later.

Ants? get rid of them any which way. Drops of "Terro" are good, pouring boiling water into the nest is good or a high pressure jet of water from a hose pipe into their nest (particularly useful if they are nesting in a wall or underground). A particular problem at this time of year can also be wasps so be careful when you are turning them over, in case both you and the wasp are after the same piece of fruit.

We also use our drying rack for apricots, figs, peaches and pears. 

The orange trees you usually see in the streets are mostly Seville (bitter) oranges and are only suitable for marmalade, which, surprisingly, the Spanish don't make, but we do and they love it! In many, if not most, municipalities, it is illegal to pick those oranges, but if you ask at the ayuntamiento, you will probably be told "go ahead" or, in our case, the local police go round and pick them for us and deliver them to the door - they get rewarded with jars of marmalade.

Caquis or kakis (persimmons) are another common fruit that we get lots of. These get puréed and frozen - can be used in cakes/bread - likewise courgettes, marrows, pumpkins, etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Oh come on Halydia, all you need is some butter, sugar and flour! It takes less time than it would take you to open a packet of pre-made stuff!
> 
> Homemade Apple Crumble Recipe with lots of pictures.
> 
> Apple crumble and greek yoghurt - manna of the gods.


Totally agree. Come on woman, get stuck in and impress those Spaniards!!!

I made one the other week with blackberries and it went down a treat. If you can use a third whole wheat flour (integral) and brown sugar it's even nicer IMO

PS You know smth else that Spaniards like a lot is just baked apple. Shove it in the oven and that's it basically! And if you take the core out and then stuff the hole with raisins, sultanas, wallnuts and a little honey over the top, it's yummier


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> At the side of our balcony there are railings. Cantilevered out from the railings is a frame made out of angle iron or similar (a single bed frame makes a good one) covered with chicken wire (plastic garden mesh -1cm x 1cm - is a good modern, non-rusting substitute) which we cover with plastic (uk recycling/bin bags opened out) then spread the cut pieces of fruit on that. Turn the pieces over once or twice a day depending on how sunny it is. When they are dry and leathery, store them in an air-tight container and use as required. I will try to post a photo, later.
> 
> Ants? get rid of them any which way. Drops of "Terro" are good, pouring boiling water into the nest is good or a high pressure jet of water from a hose pipe into their nest (particularly useful if they are nesting in a wall or underground). A particular problem at this time of year can also be wasps so be careful when you are turning them over, in case both you and the wasp are after the same piece of fruit.
> 
> We also use our drying rack for apricots, figs, peaches and pears.
> 
> The orange trees you usually see in the streets are mostly Seville (bitter) oranges and are only suitable for marmalade, which, surprisingly, the Spanish don't make, but we do and they love it! In many, if not most, municipalities, it is illegal to pick those oranges, but if you ask at the ayuntamiento, you will probably be told "go ahead" or, in our case, the local police go round and pick them for us and deliver them to the door - they get rewarded with jars of marmalade.
> 
> Caquis or kakis (persimmons) are another common fruit that we get lots of. These get puréed and frozen - can be used in cakes/bread - likewise courgettes, marrows, pumpkins, etc.


Very informative, thank you! I suppose you could make your own sun-dried tomatoes too!


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> At the side of our balcony there are railings. Cantilevered out from the railings is a frame made out of angle iron or similar (a single bed frame makes a good one) covered with chicken wire (plastic garden mesh -1cm x 1cm - is a good modern, non-rusting substitute) which we cover with plastic (uk recycling/bin bags opened out) then spread the cut pieces of fruit on that. Turn the pieces over once or twice a day depending on how sunny it is. When they are dry and leathery, store them in an air-tight container and use as required. I will try to post a photo, later.
> 
> Ants? get rid of them any which way. Drops of "Terro" are good, pouring boiling water into the nest is good or a high pressure jet of water from a hose pipe into their nest (particularly useful if they are nesting in a wall or underground). A particular problem at this time of year can also be wasps so be careful when you are turning them over, in case both you and the wasp are after the same piece of fruit.
> 
> We also use our drying rack for apricots, figs, peaches and pears.
> 
> The orange trees you usually see in the streets are mostly Seville (bitter) oranges and are only suitable for marmalade, which, surprisingly, the Spanish don't make, but we do and they love it! In many, if not most, municipalities, it is illegal to pick those oranges, but if you ask at the ayuntamiento, you will probably be told "go ahead" or, in our case, the local police go round and pick them for us and deliver them to the door - they get rewarded with jars of marmalade.
> 
> Caquis or kakis (persimmons) are another common fruit that we get lots of. These get puréed and frozen - can be used in cakes/bread - likewise courgettes, marrows, pumpkins, etc.


I'm not even supposed to put my washing ON my balcony - let alone hang something over the side of it


----------



## Alcalaina

*Fake Branston pickle recipe*

For Branston pickle addicts suffering withdrawal symptoms, it is possible to make something very similar using ingredients that are available in Spain (you may have to visit the spice stall at a _mercado de abastos_ for some of them). It's a morning's job, but you can make enough to last a while, or share it with other addicts!

The recipe makes about 2 litres so make sure you have enough jars, or else scale down the quantities. The jars (and lids) need to be spotlessly clean. Wash them thoroughly then sterilise them by leaving them for a few minutes in a bowl of boiling water. Let them dry in a warm oven rather than using a cloth. 

The pickle will be paler than the original because there is no food colouring added, but it tastes just as good. You can also adapt it by using green tomatoes instead of turnips and carrots.

*Ingredients*
250g carrots (zanahorias), peeled
3 small white turnips (nabos), peeled
10 cloves of garlic (ajo), peeled and crushed
1 cup of dried apricots (albaricoques secos)
1 cup of prunes (ciruelas pasas)
1 cup of raisins (uvas pasas)
1 medium*cauliflower (coliflor)
2 large*onions (cebollas), peeled
2*apples (manzanas), peeled and cored
2*courgettes (calabacines) unpeeled
15 small cocktail*gherkins (pepinillos)
225 g dark*muscovado sugar (azucar mascabado)
1 teaspoon salt
60 ml lemon juice
350 ml wine vinegar (vinagre de vino)
200 ml malt vinegar (vinagre de malta)
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce or two of HP sauce 
2 teaspoons black*mustard seeds (semillas de mostaza)
1 level tablespoon mustard powder (mostaza en polvo) - use paprika (pimentón dulce) if you don't have any
1 heaped teaspoon*ground allspice (pimienta inglesa or pimienta de Jamaica)
A big grind of black pepper
1 tablespoon cornflour (harina de maiz)

*Method*

Chop all of the ingredients into smallish cubes. 
In a large pan, mix all of the ingredients apart from the cornflour.
Bring to the boil then simmer for1.5 to 2 hours or until the harder ingredients, like the carrots, have softened to your liking. If you use a pressure cooker it should take around 40 minutes.
Take a ladle or so of vinegar from the pan and add to a small bowl containing the cornflour, mix to a paste, then return it to the pan. Stir well and cook for 5 minutes more, then remove from the heat and allow to cool properly.
Bottle in sterilised jars, leaving for a month to mature in a cool, dark place.


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Oh come on Halydia, all you need is some butter, sugar and flour! It takes less time than it would take you to open a packet of pre-made stuff!
> 
> Homemade Apple Crumble Recipe with lots of pictures.
> 
> Apple crumble and greek yoghurt - manna of the gods.


Yeah, but I'm in the casa de mis suegros and I can't totally destroy the kitchen.

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## baldilocks

halydia said:


> Yeah, but I'm in the casa de mis suegros and I can't totally destroy the kitchen.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe


Hey, it's not going to destroy the kitchen to stew a few apples with cinnamon and brown sugar, put them in an ovenproof dish and heap on a sweetened and spiced dry pastry mix, sprinkle with grated nutmeg and pop it in the oven. In fact your suegra might even want to watch (perhaps hoping you'll make a mess of it - so just prove her wrong!)


----------



## baldilocks

As promised, pictures of apples and peaches drying in the sun.

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: cooking

Today, in the last hour we have had delivered a whole heap of more peaches and grapes; earlier we had a load of green peppers, peaches and apples.

In the meantime, I have set a load of rosehips fermenting for wine. It is a busy time of the year. We anticipate that we will soon have loads of kakis, pumpkins, almonds, butternut squash, either for immediate consumption or preserving one way or another.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> As promised, pictures of apples and peaches drying in the sun.
> 
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: cooking
> 
> Today, in the last hour we have had delivered a whole heap of more peaches and grapes; earlier we had a load of green peppers, peaches and apples.
> 
> In the meantime, I have set a load of rosehips fermenting for wine. It is a busy time of the year. We anticipate that we will soon have loads of kakis, pumpkins, almonds, butternut squash, either for immediate consumption or preserving one way or another.


Last year I bottled some nisperos and paraguayos in cheap brandy and had it for a Christmas treat.

Will go and look at the picture now!


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Oh come on Halydia, all you need is some butter, sugar and flour! It takes less time than it would take you to open a packet of pre-made stuff!
> 
> Homemade Apple Crumble Recipe with lots of pictures.
> 
> Apple crumble and greek yoghurt - manna of the gods.


Since I haven't got Mom around and it's way too early to call her. 

Is "self raising flour" regular old harina de trigo? 

Also, I've been told it's going to be impossible to find oats here. I don't believe my source. Can they be found in health food/diet stores?


----------



## baldilocks

halydia said:


> Since I haven't got Mom around and it's way too early to call her.
> 
> Is "self raising flour" regular old harina de trigo?
> 
> Also, I've been told it's going to be impossible to find oats here. I don't believe my source. Can they be found in health food/diet stores?


Porridge oats - plenty - get them in Lidl or Mercadone

Self-raising or self rising flour is plain regular harina de trigo with the addition of a raising agent. If you are going to make cakes etc, then get Harina para reposteria - the other is only suitable for coating meats etc before frying.


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> Porridge oats - plenty - get them in Lidl or Mercadone
> 
> Self-raising or self rising flour is plain regular harina de trigo with the addition of a raising agent. If you are going to make cakes etc, then get Harina para reposteria - the other is only suitable for coating meats etc before frying.


Thank you


----------



## Alcalaina

halydia said:


> Since I haven't got Mom around and it's way too early to call her.
> 
> Is "self raising flour" regular old harina de trigo?
> 
> Also, I've been told it's going to be impossible to find oats here. I don't believe my source. Can they be found in health food/diet stores?


Add half a spoonful of levadura de polvo (baking powder) to 500g of harina de trigo and you get "self raising flour".

Oats are, as Baldilocks says, widely available in supermarkets. Look for "copas de avenas".


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Add half a spoonful of levadura de polvo (baking powder) to 500g of harina de trigo and you get "self raising flour".
> 
> Oats are, as Baldilocks says, widely available in supermarkets. Look for "copas de avenas".


Personally, I never use baking powder since, the slightest dampness and the chemical reaction will take place BEFORE you use it, thus greatly reducing its effectiveness.

I always use 1 tsp bicarb and ½ tsp cream of tartar to each 8oz flour. If you are making scones, double the bicarb and cream of tartar.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> Personally, I never use baking powder since, the slightest dampness and the chemical reaction will take place BEFORE you use it, thus greatly reducing its effectiveness.
> 
> I always use 1 tsp bicarb and ½ tsp cream of tartar to each 8oz flour. If you are making scones, double the bicarb and cream of tartar.


But that's what baking powder is isn't it? Bicarb plus an acid salt like potassium hydrogen tartrate (aka cream of tartar).

I have a packet of it in little sealed sachets, so it doesn't get damp. I must admit I thought it was bread yeast when I bought it, since they are both called _levadura_.

I don't make cakes or scones because my OH is diabetic and I put on weight if I just look at a chocolate biscuit, but I do use a little bit in short crust pastry and also when making falafel, or onion bhajees using _harina de garbanzos_.


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> But that's what baking powder is isn't it? Bicarb plus an acid salt like potassium hydrogen tartrate (aka cream of tartar).
> 
> I have a packet of it in little sealed sachets, so it doesn't get damp. I must admit I thought it was bread yeast when I bought it, since they are both called _levadura_.
> 
> I don't make cakes or scones because my OH is diabetic and I put on weight if I just look at a chocolate biscuit, but I do use a little bit in short crust pastry and also when making falafel, or onion bhajees using _harina de garbanzos_.


Yep, that's what baking powder is BUT if it is not kept in a properly sealed container (it is often supplied just in a folded over carton) the moisture in the atmosphere causes the chemical reaction to start taking place before you use it and the Carbon dioxide that you need to give you the rise has gone to waste.


----------



## Guest

The Apple Crisp came out great! 

I'm on a roll... Has anyone got a good substitute for Heinz's tomato soup? (And don't go telling me you can find it in Mercadonna, all you do is make me jealous as my closest Mercadonna is 1.5 hours away or so.) 

I anxiously await your responses. I've got the kitchen to myself until Tuesday night and I'm having a ball.


----------



## baldilocks

*Alteration*



baldilocks said:


> Personally, I never use baking powder since, the slightest dampness and the chemical reaction will take place BEFORE you use it, thus greatly reducing its effectiveness.
> 
> I always use 1 tsp bicarb and ½ tsp cream of tartar to each 8oz flour. If you are making scones, double the bicarb and cream of tartar.


I did correct this and repost because I got my measurements the wrong way round (had 24hour bug at the time) and for some reason the posting has disappeared.

It should be ½ tsp bicarb and 1 tsp cream of tartar to each 8 oz flour


----------



## Alcalaina

halydia said:


> The Apple Crisp came out great!
> 
> I'm on a roll... Has anyone got a good substitute for Heinz's tomato soup? (And don't go telling me you can find it in Mercadonna, all you do is make me jealous as my closest Mercadonna is 1.5 hours away or so.)
> 
> I anxiously await your responses. I've got the kitchen to myself until Tuesday night and I'm having a ball.


I've made soup that's come pretty close!

Try this: Cream of Tomato Soup Recipe : : Food Network

Forget the canned chicken broth, you can use an Ave Creme stock cube but if you do, don't add extra salt.

Aprovechate!


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> I've made soup that's come pretty close!
> 
> Try this: Cream of Tomato Soup Recipe : : Food Network
> 
> Forget the canned chicken broth, you can use an Ave Creme stock cube but if you do, don't add extra salt.
> 
> Aprovechate!


Gracias


----------



## Guest

The soup is quite tasty. Used Avecrem, and you're right about the salt.

I didn't have any true canned tomatoes, so I used tomate natural triturado. It seemed to work fine, but the final product is very thick.

I´m also covered in tomato spatterings. I hate these Spanish hand-batidoras. Problem is, haven't got the space to store a proper food processor.


----------



## Alcalaina

halydia said:


> The soup is quite tasty. Used Avecrem, and you're right about the salt.
> 
> I didn't have any true canned tomatoes, so I used tomate natural triturado. It seemed to work fine, but the final product is very thick.
> 
> I´m also covered in tomato spatterings. I hate these Spanish hand-batidoras. Problem is, haven't got the space to store a proper food processor.


Triturado is fine, I use it a lot. The cartons of tomate frito are disgusting though, the cheap supermarket ones smell of vomit.

I have so many white t-shirts with tomato spatters - I always forget to change when I´m making gazpacho! But I wouldn´t do without my Batty Dora.


----------



## baldilocks

Keep an eye open for liquidisers being offered in Lidl - they aren't expensive (I think about 15€) and I got one to take the place of the liquidiser attachment (plastic base was breaking up after 30+years) for my ancient Kenwood Chef.


----------

